# Acer Aspire 5935G video card problem



## vinid91 (Jan 17, 2010)

recently i have bought an acer aspire 5935G...it has a nvidia geforce gt 130M video card and intel express gm45 chipset...but it came with an authentical windows vista...now i have installed windows 7 ultimate 32-bit in it and my video card drivers are experiencing a problem...they are often removed and i use my notebook with the windows' standard vga driver...what can i do?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi
Have you tried the Acer Site:
http://gd.panam.acer.com/home/
Input your info
Filter your OS for Win7 ultimate

They do post win7 VGA drivers, but I am not totaly sure which one will work for you. They list 3 nvidia drivers


----------



## vinid91 (Jan 17, 2010)

downloaded both nvidia and gm45 chipset drivers from acer site...installed them successfully but still my notebook uses standard vga...anyway, I used the cd my notebook came with again both drivers nvidia + intel...the notebook is now ok...Im afraid they will be again deleted by themselves...i think it's the OS...I guess they work better with vista


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Does the Acer site say the drivers for the geforce gt 130M chip are 7 compatible?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Acer list three nvidia drivers
Which one did you install?

Can you ID the Video driver for me?
Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Under Display Adapter post what it says.
Also:
Right click on the Display Adapter >Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID


----------



## vinid91 (Jan 17, 2010)

from the acer site I installed VGA Driver For 10PGS_10MGS_10PGE1 for the nvidia video card and VGA Driver For GM45 for the intel chipset...as I said I made a recovery cd containing only the drivers...after I installed both of the drivers provided from the acer site my notebook still was using the standard vga...so I installed the drivers from the cd I did and the notebook is ok...but I don't think they will be stable for a long time...anyway under the display adapters in device manager there are 2 adapters:

1.mobile intel 4 series express chipset family (this video card is used when in powersave mode)
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_02001025&REV_07
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_02001025
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&CC_0300

2.nvidia geforce gt 130M (this video card is used when powersave is switched off)
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0652&SUBSYS_02001025&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0652&SUBSYS_02001025
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0652&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0652&CC_0300

Thank you!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This is a notebook, correct?
Is the info you posted above is what is listed under Display Adapters?

It should only have ONE video driver
It only has ONE video card

We need to know which video card you have.
Uninstall BOTH of these drivers
You should get an error in the Device Manager for VGA Controller (or similar)
Give us the ID for the error you have.


----------



## vinid91 (Jan 17, 2010)

the informations above are the ids i found in the details tab of the 2 adapters under the display adapters
under the display adapters currently are listed:
1.mobile intel 4 series express chipset family
2.nvidia geforce gt 130M
they both have an exclamation point and I don't see any error in here


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Uninstall all of the graphics references and then install the newest available drivers from the manufacturer that are for your particular graphics chip.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

vinid91 said:


> the informations above are the ids i found in the details tab of the 2 adapters under the display adapters
> under the display adapters currently are listed:
> 1.mobile intel 4 series express chipset family
> 2.nvidia geforce gt 130M
> ...


I think you have the wrong drivers installed.
Laptops only have one video card in them (you show 2)
Uninstall the drivers in both Add/Remove Programs 
You may "see" Intel Media Accelerator
You may "see" Nvidia Display Adapter.

The go to the Device Manager and Uninstall the Display Adapters (both)

Reboot the computer
Go to the Device Manager
You should "see" a VGA Controller error (Yellow !) or similar

Post all errors (yellow !) along with the ID's (like you did previously)

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## vinid91 (Jan 17, 2010)

Bill I uninstalled both the video cards and then installed the drivers provided by the acer site...I don't know if the notebook will be OK for a long time...the nvidia geforce gt 130M has hybrid SLI technology that's why there are two display adapters I guess...anyway still your suggestion is to uninstall the drivers and post you the IDs?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, we need to know what caed is installed.
After reinstalling the drivers do you still have the errors in the Device Manager (yellow !)

Usually SLI has to be the same video card


----------



## vinid91 (Jan 17, 2010)

no...actually my video cards are OK...but I don't know for how long this configuration will be stable...however I uninstalled them
now I have the Standard VGA Graphic Adapter listed under Display Adapters
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0652&SUBSYS_02001025&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0652&SUBSYS_02001025
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0652&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0652&CC_0300


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can I get a screenshot of your Device Manager with all the + expanded?
Here is how to post a screen shot:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f215/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html

You may need to take a couple


----------



## vinid91 (Jan 17, 2010)

before I post the screenshots...let me say to you that since I uninstalled the drivers my notebook is still ok...the intel chipset driver installed by itself...that's what in my device manager


----------



## fromooopnorth (Mar 30, 2011)

BCCOMP said:


> This is a notebook, correct?
> Is the info you posted above is what is listed under Display Adapters?
> 
> It should only have ONE video driver
> ...


Hi,
i realise this is an old thread ive just come across. but for the future reference of anyone else who comes across it....
vinid91 is correct.
i've just aquired an acer aspire 5935g notebook and it has TWO graphics adapters.
mines got the onboard intel and a radeon HD4570(512mb), according to the info ive found over the last few days since i got the laptop this is all about power usage. ie; according to acer, the radeon is there to use when playing games, movies, intensive graphics, etc and then the onboard intel is there to let you turn of the radeon if you are not using it, thereby making your battery last longer.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I stand corrected.
Bill


----------



## mariko1506 (Jul 4, 2011)

I know it is late but you will find the answer in the bios. I apologize for my english, it is so bad, but if you go in the bios ( F2 when booting ) there is a parameter which permit you to choose between chipset VGA or NVIDIA or both of them. I do not remeber exactly what is the name of this parameter but you will find it if you see it.
Hope it will help.
Sayonara (I'm not japaneese)


----------

